
Murray Gell-Mann talks about Feynman's idiosyncrasies - crazyfrog
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnMsgxIIQEE
======
dmfdmf
This link was dead but I vouched for it. I know on HN et. al. Feynman is a big
hero but Gell-Mann was totally respectful and just gave his view on the person
of Feynman, not his image that he apparently spent some effort cultivating.

